# holy Spear-it "O" trip for saterday April 19th



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

We will be makeing a trip to the Oriskany on Saterday. Hopefully the weather will cooperate. I can not wait. Give me a call to join the fun @ 850-698-0827 Capt Kevin


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Kevin! Hope that viz is ggod like it was week and a half ago!

Wish I could jump on man!


----------

